# American Federation of Jujitsu



## MMA Combatives (Apr 21, 2004)

Anyone a member of the AFJ or studying Yoshin Ryu Jujitsu via their video tape?


----------



## Shogun (May 8, 2004)

I kinda do. I (among about three other home study courses) use the American Modern Jujutsu course, whom the President of is a Yoshin ryu Black belt. 

I figure it can't hurt to see what everyone is up to. besides my home courses (jujutsu, Tushka-homa, taijutsu), I study Ideta ryu Bujutsu, shin ryu Aikido, Ninjutsu, and Kokkar Kempo at Dojos here in WA.


----------



## Aegis (May 9, 2004)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14081


----------

